# Moo Pahl Dan Kuhm



## MBuzzy (Aug 17, 2008)

Traditional Korean Breathing Exercises.  I've seen the translation many ways, but the basis is that these are 8 military breathing exercises.  

I am curious how many people practice these, how frequently and if you find them useful?

What is your philosophy behind practicing them as well?  Is it more of a personal thing or a class exercise?  

Since there have been no discussions of them that I can find, I'd like to start one.


----------



## JoelD (Aug 17, 2008)

We use them as warm down exercises for the most part... and sometimes between particularily tough bouts of training. We have done all eight but none of us besides our Sa Bom have them committed to memory. I find the first one very useful for catching my breath.


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 17, 2008)

Joel,

There are also 8 Moon Pahl Dan Kuhm, which are done in the seated position, but I've never seen them demonstrated or learned how to do them....


----------



## JoelD (Aug 18, 2008)

Interesting, i have yet to hear of these. I will have to ask Kozak Sa Bom Nim about them. Perhaps they could be a good exercise to practice during Muk Nyum at the start of classes...


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Aug 21, 2008)

Back in 1985 I had Sa Bom Nim Russ Hanke come to my dojang to do a seminar on Moo Pahl Dan Kuhm.

I have a video of that seminar. If you would like, I will make you a copy. Sa Bom Nim Hanke did a great job of demonstrating them and the tape is still in great condition...


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 21, 2008)

Master Jay S. Penfil said:


> Back in 1985 I had Sa Bom Nim Russ Hanke come to my dojang to do a seminar on Moo Pahl Dan Kuhm.
> 
> I have a video of that seminar. If you would like, I will make you a copy. Sa Bom Nim Hanke did a great job of demonstrating them and the tape is still in great condition...


 
That is incredible!!!  Do you still practice these?  I would love to see it, especially to figure out if they have changed or not.  

I am VERY hopeful that I'll be able to make a trip to train with you in the near future.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Aug 24, 2008)

Craig,
I will make you a copy...


----------

